# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box  SL Box - SAMSUNG Update 1.12 Release ( S8500 Flasher)

## gsm4maroc

*SL Box - SAMSUNG Update 1.12 Release  
-SL-BOX S8500 Flasher 
-5 Go of S8500 flash  upload in support* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *B,R 
Halas*

----------

